# Cougar spotted in bountiful



## TheHunted (Feb 22, 2016)

Couple of cougars have been spotted in bountiful recently. These pics are in my dads backyard. Uncovered deer carcass one day and the next day it was buried... in his backyard!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Sounds like a good spot for a trail camera


----------



## TheHunted (Feb 22, 2016)

Planning on setting one up tonight after work. The city just ran some dogs in the canyon this afternoon though. And the DWR may come clean up the carcass. Should have set one last night.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Pretty cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Good on the lion for helping out with the urban deer population control problem in bountiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

3arabians said:


> Good on the lion for helping out with the urban deer population control problem in bountiful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think how many of Grandma Smith's prized flowers that cat saved!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Used to be bunch down at the Fifth Amendment. Oh wait different cougars :smile:

Is that even still a place?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

At our old house ,the backyard went down to Hobbs Pond in Layton. We used to see a lot of deer every winter in our back yard. They became fairly sparse and we began see only a few here and there. Then the DWR posted a sign at the walking path to : Beware Cougar Sited in the Area. My wife was having coffee on the back deck early one morning and saw a Cougar sneeking along the tree line in the back yard. That was a great back yard.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

middlefork said:


> Used to be bunch down at the Fifth Amendment. Oh wait different cougars :smile:
> 
> Is that even still a place?


Where's Brad!!

It was on Bar rescue


----------

